
Damien Katz: New Gig  - iamelgringo
http://damienkatz.net/2008/01/new_gig.html
======
bayareaguy
I wonder if CouchDB would work more reliably if they replaced the
JavaScript/SpiderMonkey engine with a lightweight lisp interpreter.

~~~
mrevelle
The view server can be swapped out.

More here:
[http://www.couchdbwiki.com/index.php?title=View_Server_Proto...](http://www.couchdbwiki.com/index.php?title=View_Server_Protocol)

There's already Python, Ruby, and PHP servers.

